# Can e-cigarettes help you to quit smoking?



## kburra (Jun 29, 2021)

Anybody tried or know someone who has?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 29, 2021)

From all that I have read about E-Cigarettes, the liquid is equally as detrimental as tobacco.

https://www.cnn.com/2021/06/28/health/juul-north-carolina-lawsuit-settlement/index.html

I see a lot of young kids vaping (using E-Cigarettes), and I suspect if the trend continues they'll be an explosion of health related woes attached to the practice in the coming years.

I do know of a few that have gone to E-Cigarettes, and none have kicked the habit as of yet, with a few that have gone back to smoking cigarettes.


----------



## Gemma (Jun 29, 2021)

Wouldn't a nicotine patch work better to help stop someone from smoking, instead of vaping more chemicals into their body?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 29, 2021)

Gemma said:


> Wouldn't a nicotine patch work better to help stop someone from smoking, instead of vaping more chemicals into their body?


One would certainly think so, which leads me to believe that E-Cigarettes are just another avenue for those who smoke, to get away from tobacco and switch to a chemical laced liquid, with the idea that E-Cigarettes help people kick the habit, but I'm not sold on the idea.


----------



## Devi (Jun 29, 2021)

The best way to quit cigarettes is to quit. It isn't fun, but it works.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 29, 2021)

Devi said:


> The best way to quit cigarettes is to quit. It isn't fun, but it works.


Even though your post is 100% truthful, Devi, it made me laugh! 

Absolutely agree, quitting is quitting.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 29, 2021)

I have a friend that vapes but it just seems to keep him connected to all of the things associated with cigarette smoking.

I don’t think that it would have been helpful to me when I quit.

I agree with Devi, it’s better to quit without trading one vice for another.


----------



## Devi (Jun 29, 2021)

I know how tough it is to quit because I quit after 39 years of smoking.

My husband asked me to quit, so I did. But as we moved across country, I carried around a cigarette carton plus one pack for ages, because I didn't want to find the cravings so unbearable that I would blame him ... since it was my fault that I had been smoking in the first place. And these were American Spirit cigarettes, medium blend. But eventually I threw them out. It's been since 2009, so ...

The other trick is to never smoke another cigarette. I hear of people who quit for years, then picked up a cigarette and were hooked again. Ugh. Who wants to go through quitting multiple times?


----------



## StarSong (Jun 29, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> I don’t think that it would have been helpful to me when I quit.
> 
> I agree with Devi, it’s better to quit without trading one vice for another.


Agree completely.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 29, 2021)

My husband Vapes.. and vapes a lot, almost chain vaping..after 45 years of almost chain smoking  cigatrettes he changed to vaping. ...if he can't give up smoking then I prefer if it that he's now not taking the killer tar into his lungs!!


----------



## StarSong (Jun 29, 2021)

Devi said:


> *The other trick is to never smoke another cigarette*. I hear of people who quit for years, then picked up a cigarette and were hooked again. Ugh. Who wants to go through quitting multiple times?


Yup.  I quit when I was 30.  About 12 years later a friend asked me to light a cigarette for him.  He was literally on his deathbed, blinded by cytomegalovirus from AIDS, and couldn't do it for himself.  I hesitated for a moment and was about to tell him my vow to never put another cigarette in my mouth, then thought, "Oh get over yourself and light the cigarette for him."  Which I did.  Thank goodness it tasted terrible to me.  That was the last time I touched a cigarette.


----------



## JonDouglas (Jun 29, 2021)

Devi said:


> The best way to quit cigarettes is to quit. It isn't fun, but it works.


Agreed. Cold turkey is the best way.  Throw those coffin nails away, buy some gum to chew instead and tough it out.  Do not, under any conditions, think that tapering off is going to work better.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 29, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> My husband Vapes.. and vapes a lot, almost chain vaping..after 45 years of almost chain smoking  cigatrettes he changed to vaping. ...if he can't give up smoking then I prefer if it that he's now not taking the killer tar into his lungs!!


just to add , he doesn't Vape in the house of course..  altho' he would if I didn't get on at him... and he vapes using an electronic pipe and not an imitation cigarette...

he has various styles of these..


----------



## Nathan (Jun 29, 2021)

Putting all forms of tobacco and paraphernalia* completely* out of your life right away gives you the strongest chance for success.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 29, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> just to add , he doesn't Vape in the house of course..  altho' he would if I didn't get on at him... and he vapes using an electronic pipe and not an imitation cigarette...
> 
> he has various styles of these..


I've never seen a vaping pipe before.  Interesting.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 29, 2021)

StarSong said:


> I've never seen a vaping pipe before.  Interesting.


when we're sitting outside a pub or restaurant garden, the pipe is a source of fascination for other people, including the waiters...

ETA..just taken a picture of some of his collection of vaping pipes.. he uses them on a rotating daily basis.. the one he has with him today I believe is a favourite..


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jun 29, 2021)

After a 50+ year, pack a day cigarette habit, I switched to vaping.

All I succeeded in doing was substituting an alternative delivery system to feed that nicotine monkey.

Costs me about a $1 a week to vape, rather than $7 to $8 a pack per day.

I'm addicted to caffeine as well as to nicotine.

Smoking was fashionable was I was a teen.  If I could counsel my younger self, I wouldn't have ever started.  Wouldn't have started shaving my legs, either...


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 29, 2021)

SmoothSeas said:


> After a 50+ year, pack a day cigarette habit, I switched to vaping.
> 
> All I succeeded in doing was substituting an alternative delivery system to feed that nicotine monkey.
> 
> ...


Your words are my words, too, SmoothSeas.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 29, 2021)

SmoothSeas said:


> After a 50+ year, pack a day cigarette habit, I switched to vaping.
> 
> All I succeeded in doing was substituting an alternative delivery system to feed that nicotine monkey.
> 
> ...


I don't want to take this thread off topic, but I never had a problem with hairy legs...


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jun 29, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> I don't want to take this thread off topic, but I never had a problem with hairy legs...



I don't either any more...


----------



## Jennina (Jun 29, 2021)

I smoked for 27 years and the last 17 years of that I spent trying to quit.  Cold turkey worked for me.  And I  listened  to my body. When  I couldn't walk up a flight of stairs without running out of breath, I  knew it was time to quit for real.  I also kept looking at a chart that showed what happens to your body when you quit similar to the attached. It was encouraging to know how my body was healing.  Good luck.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jun 29, 2021)

We were both smokers for over 20 years. The ingredients in cigarettes are very harmful. We found out about vaping in 2015. After a few trial and errors we were vaping instead of smoking. The deep coughing stopped, life expectancy increased, saved a bunch of money, and it tastes real good. The street ejuice has been banned, and you can not buy vaping stuff online any more. The effective part of vaping is that the ejuice contains anywhere from 18% down to 0% nicotine...18,12,6,3,and 0. So you can taper off nicotine and still have an oral fixation device.  The two other main ingredients are water, nicotine, flavorings, and a propylene glycol or vegetable glycerin base (or sometimes a mixture of PG and VG) are in many food additives.. My significant other can only vape VG, she is allergic to PG....so she uses 100% VG. I like 70% VG 30% PG 6% nicotine. Here are my vaping devices.



Flavors from left to right...menthol tobacco, dazzle, marilyn, big, sophia, strawberry doughnut, betty, graham cracker, and cotton candy.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 29, 2021)

Who here ever thought when we fired up our first cigarette it would take sometimes decades before we quit and some never quit.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 29, 2021)

Paco Dennis said:


> We were both smokers for over 20 years. The ingredients in cigarettes are very harmful. We found out about vaping in 2015. After a few trial and errors we were vaping instead of smoking. The deep coughing stopped, life expectancy increased, saved a bunch of money, and it tastes real good. The street ejuice has been banned, and you can not buy vaping stuff online any more. The effective part of vaping is that the ejuice contains anywhere from 18% down to 0% nicotine...18,12,6,3,and 0. So you can taper off nicotine and still have an oral fixation device.  The two other main ingredients are water, nicotine, flavorings, and a propylene glycol or vegetable glycerin base (or sometimes a mixture of PG and VG) are in many food additives.. My significant other can only vape VG, she is allergic to PG....so she uses 100% VG. I like 70% VG 30% PG 6% nicotine. Here are my vaping devices.
> 
> View attachment 171451
> 
> Flavors from left to right...menthol tobacco, dazzle, marilyn, big, sophia, strawberry doughnut, betty, graham cracker, and cotton candy.


My o/h is aware how difficult it's becoming to get e-vape stuff online, but he's still able to get his stuff from the same supplier, he's had for about 5 or 6 years online....he also buys his own flavours and mixes his own..

You're absolutely right about one thing tho'..my husband hardly ever coughs now, and in the latter years of smoking cigarettes he coughed so hard sometimes, especially in the mornings. it was like he was going to choke to death.. *Tar*...  He'd be out in the back garden, and I could hear him while I was sitting indoors...


----------



## Packerjohn (Jun 29, 2021)

I'm reading a book right now, "The Devil's Playbook" by Lauren Etter.  It says that BIG TOBACCO, like Reynolds and Philip Morris spend millions and millions every year in various labs figuring out how to get you hooked.  They even call the young generation as "replacement smokers" that are needed to replace those smokers that die of cancer or just die.  The book says that 1/2 of the smokers today will get cancer.  That's pretty bad odds.  Smoking addiction is a multi-billion industry.  Apparently there have been many "Malboro Men."  They had to be replaced as they died of cancer.  Dying of cancer is not very macho.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 29, 2021)

To answer the question, e-cigarettes did not help me quit smoking cigarettes.

Also, vaping isn't quite the same thing. An e-cigarette looks almost exactly like a cigarette, you hold it like one and you just take puffs off it like one. The problem for me was that it doesn't feel like a cigarette. It's a lot heavier. I didn't like that.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 29, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> To answer the question, e-cigarettes did not help me quit smoking cigarettes.
> 
> Also, vaping isn't quite the same thing. An e-cigarette looks almost exactly like a cigarette, you hold it like one and you just take puffs off it like one. The problem for me was that it doesn't feel like a cigarette. It's a lot heavier. I didn't like that.


My o/h started off with an e-cigarette, as you say it felt heavier than a normal cigarette, then he moved onto those big type of vaping items that @Paco Dennis  owns.. but none of those suited him either, but the pipe is what he prefers amongst everything he's tried...

Are you still smoking  cigarettes @Murrmurr ?


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 29, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> My o/h started off with an e-cigarette, as you say it felt heavier than a normal cigarette, then he moved onto those big type of vaping items that @Paco Dennis  owns.. but none of those suited him either, but the pipe is what he prefers amongst everything he's tried...
> 
> Are you still smoking  cigarettes @Murrmurr ?


Yes, I am. I still have some e-cigs and my sister bought me a small vaping thing, which I tried. It made me cough really bad with every draw, but otherwise I liked it. I read Paco's comment up there about his wife being allergic to a certain type of liquid. I'm going to look into that. Maybe that's my problem.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 29, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> Yes, I am. I still have some e-cigs and my sister bought me a small vaping thing, which I tried. It made me cough really bad with every draw, but otherwise I liked it. I read Paco's comment up there about his wife being allergic to a certain type of liquid. I'm going to look into that. Maybe that's my problem.


Could well be, it's an interesting concept that never even crossed my mind... 

@Paco Dennis , how did you learn your wife was allergic to one type..what were the symptoms ?


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 29, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> From all that I have read about E-Cigarettes, the liquid is equally as detrimental as tobacco.
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2021/06/28/health/juul-north-carolina-lawsuit-settlement/index.html
> 
> ...


Hi Marg.

I believe Big Tobacco pushes the narrative that vaping is harmful. But I also believe some of the liquids are harmful; mostly the flavored ones. The flavors are artificial/chemical. 

The advantage to e-cigs and vaping is that nothing gets into your lungs. Nothing even gets past the back of your mouth. The liquids do contain nicotine, and as you know, that gets into your blood stream. It causes your blood vessels to contract (gives you the nicotine "high") but doesn't cause cancer or anything.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 29, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> Hi Marg.
> 
> I believe Big Tobacco pushes the narrative that vaping is harmful. But I also believe some of the liquids are harmful; mostly the flavored ones. The flavors are artificial/chemical.
> 
> The advantage to e-cigs and vaping is that nothing gets into your lungs. Nothing even gets past the back of your mouth. The liquids do contain nicotine, and as you know, that gets into your blood stream. It causes your blood vessels to contract (gives you the nicotine "high") but doesn't cause cancer or anything.


Good afternoon to you, Mur!

I don't know how much we can or should believe regarding information related to such, but check out this website.

It's a Canadian website, so may be more geared towards findings that apply to our country more so than yours, but some scary stuff.

https://www.canada.ca/en/health-canada/services/smoking-tobacco/vaping/risks.html


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 29, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Good afternoon to you, Mur!
> 
> I don't know how much we can or should believe regarding information related to such, but check out this website.
> 
> ...


Oh, I agree - it's definitely bad for kids! 

If tobacco leaves didn't produce nicotine, people would never have become regular smokers. And if cigarette producers never added chemicals, I don't think we'd have nearly the number of cancer deaths from smoking. Emphacema, yes, but maybe not lung cancer.


----------



## Pepper (Jun 29, 2021)

Having lung cancer is a Great (Not!) way to cure cigarette addiction, although it is a bit drastic.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 29, 2021)

Pepper said:


> Having lung cancer is a Great (Not!) way to cure cigarette addiction, although it is a bit drastic.


And too late in a lot of cases. I have a buddy who had part of one lobe removed from his lung that had a malignant tumor, but they caught it fairly early.


----------



## Pepper (Jun 29, 2021)

If it's small cell lung cancer, all the operations & chemo in the world can't help @Murrmurr


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 29, 2021)

Pepper said:


> If it's small cell lung cancer, all the operations & chemo in the world can't help @Murrmurr


Yeah, another buddy of mine died from lung cancer about 3 years ago. He was an excellent drummer and played a mean base guitar. We used to jam together almost every weekend about 10 years ago, with a few other guys.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 29, 2021)

Over the years I tried pills, gum, patches, hypnosis and candy. Nothing worked until I made up my mine and just stopped smoking. 22 years now. Vaping is just a different way to get your money and, it’s as bad as smoking.


----------



## twinkles (Jun 29, 2021)

the day i started smoking e cigarettes  i never touched a real cigarette---i have no cough and can breathe better--i buy the daily ones and one will last 3 days--the only thing they wont deliver to  georgia anymore-wahwahwha


----------



## StarSong (Jun 30, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> *The advantage to e-cigs and vaping is that nothing gets into your lungs*.* Nothing even gets past the back of your mouth.* The liquids do contain nicotine, and as you know, that gets into your blood stream. It causes your blood vessels to contract (gives you the nicotine "high") but doesn't cause cancer or anything.


How does nothing get past the back of your mouth or to your lungs?  I thought people inhaled when vaping e-cigarettes, just as they inhale regular cigarettes and (vaped) pot.  Do I have that wrong?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2021)

StarSong said:


> How does nothing get past the back of your mouth or to your lungs?  I thought people inhaled when vaping e-cigarettes, just as they inhale regular cigarettes and (vaped) pot.  Do I have that wrong?


https://www.hopkinsmedicine.org/health/wellness-and-prevention/what-does-vaping-do-to-your-lungs


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jun 30, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Could well be, it's an interesting concept that never even crossed my mind...
> 
> @Paco Dennis , how did you learn your wife was allergic to one type..what were the symptoms ?



*PG* is the part of the e-liquid that 4% of the *population* can be sensitive to; this may take a few weeks for new vapers to notice. So, if you notice any of these symptoms: sore/dry eyes, sore mouth,* eczema,* nausea or wheezing, you might want to consider a swap to an e-liquid with a higher VG content.

The PG/VG info sheet: Are they safe? Am I allergic? Which is the best tank for each mix?

She developed eczema on the back of her neck area. Most all local retail vape stores do not carry 100% VG. If you are concerned try 70%VG and 30%PG. Most all retailers are a good support for learning what it is you need to stop smoking tobacco.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 30, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> https://www.hopkinsmedicine.org/health/wellness-and-prevention/what-does-vaping-do-to-your-lungs


Thank you for this.  It seems that while perhaps not as damaging as tobacco, e-cigarettes do indeed pose a threat to vapers' lungs and heart.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2021)

Paco Dennis said:


> *PG* is the part of the e-liquid that 4% of the *population* can be sensitive to; this may take a few weeks for new vapers to notice. So, if you notice any of these symptoms: sore/dry eyes, sore mouth,* eczema,* nausea or wheezing, you might want to consider a swap to an e-liquid with a higher VG content.
> 
> The PG/VG info sheet: Are they safe? Am I allergic? Which is the best tank for each mix?
> 
> She developed eczema on the back of her neck area. Most all local retail vape stores do not carry 100% VG. If you are concerned try 70%VG and 30%PG. Most all retailers are a good support for learning what it is you need to stop smoking tobacco.


I don't smoke anything ...lol.. but interesting info nonetheless....


----------



## StarSong (Jun 30, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> I don't smoke anything ...lol.. but interesting info nonetheless....


Ditto


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 30, 2021)

StarSong said:


> How does nothing get past the back of your mouth or to your lungs?  I thought people inhaled when vaping e-cigarettes, just as they inhale regular cigarettes and (vaped) pot.  Do I have that wrong?


I just read Holly's link. Maybe vaping is different, but there is no inhaling anything with an e-cig. The "smoke" you blow out is vapor, which is water mist, and it forms in your mouth. I suppose you can inhale that if you want, but you're not supposed to. If you do, you're just inhaling the oil turned to mist. Like I said earlier, it's the type of oils you use that can be unhealthy. I only bought the pure unflavored oil with a medium-level nicotine content. 

I got my first e-cig back in 2013, maybe earlier...when they were a new thing. It replaced cigarettes for just a few weeks, and I still smoked cigarettes off and on. Tried them again a couple years later, and just couldn't adjust, and then my sis bought me a small vape unit last year. None of them helped me quit cigarettes and, for me, they weren't a satisfying replacement either.


----------



## Pepper (Jun 30, 2021)

I think about smoking every day but don't.  The real thing, a cigarette, not that vaping nonsense.


----------



## shedevil7953 (Jun 30, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> From all that I have read about E-Cigarettes, the liquid is equally as detrimental as tobacco.
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2021/06/28/health/juul-north-carolina-lawsuit-settlement/index.html
> 
> ...


I did that.  Vaped from 2013 thru 2016 but still smoked about 10 a day.  I had all the vaping equipment, juices, etc.  But I still went back to cigs until I had my first stroke in 2017 when I had to quit cold turkey.  Hard to do because it had been 45 years as a heavy smoker but had to do it.


----------



## Elsie (Jul 3, 2021)

1996, when my stepfather was struggling through resisting smoking cigarettes, because of his emphazema, the only substitute I could think of to ease his desire to put a cigarette in his mouth were things like tootsie rolls (which I knew he liked) and suckers.  He used the many I brought him up fast, but he did not want more.  I don't think vaping was a "thing" back then, I wish it had been.  But still, he might have been too stubborn to try it.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 13, 2021)

e-cigarettes for quitting smoking is like drinking beer only to quit booze.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 13, 2021)

My husband quit using e cigarettes. He kept cutting the nicotine down until it was at 0. Then he quit.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jul 19, 2021)

Egypt has a pretty nasty campaign slogan for those who continue to smoke.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 19, 2021)

These are some of the pictures which are printed on Cigarette packets in the UK.. 











I don't know if it's these graphic pictures or the high price of cigarettes which have seen a large number of people swap to Vaping...


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jul 19, 2021)

We are all sinners in the eyes of God, so the old saying applies to everyone too "Choose your own poison."


----------

